# اريد طريقة لاستحلاب البولى ايثيلين



## محمد حسن توكة (27 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف استحلب البولى ايثيلين وتكون بطريقة سهله 
وفى انتظار الاجابة


----------



## xspeeder (29 أكتوبر 2015)

استحلاب ؟؟؟ بمعني ؟؟ لأني أعمل في المجال


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 أكتوبر 2015)

عاوز اعمل ملمع تابلوه من البولى ايثيلين واللى اعرفه انه لازم يبقى مستحلب فانا لست كيميائى علشان كدة سالت


----------

